# Rd 2 Game 5: Heat @ Raptors (5/11 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, May 11, 2016 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Rd 2 Game 5: Heat @ Raptors (5/12 8:00pm)*

Hopefully the Heat can break out of this shooting slump. Joe Johnson and Luol Deng especially. Joe said after the game that he thinks the floodgates will open for them soon and the shots they're missing will begin to fall. Hope he's right because its been tough to watch.

Very hard to see Lowry and DeRozan playing as bad again. The scary thing for the Heat is that you have to expect that they'll have at least one game where they both go off. 

Hassan did not travel with the team to Toronto.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DeRozan is dealing with a thumb injury on his shooting hand that clearly is causing him a lot of issues.

Really hope JJ and Deng can get untracked. So many bricked open shots...like you said W2B, painful to watch. JJ was brought in to help with our spacing...he needs to start making some of these shots. He looks good backing down and getting to the paint for a floater, but we need that outside shot to start falling. Our inability to hit 3's almost cost us in game 4.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well...that was about as bad a start as you can have. 2 turnovers. 3 fouls. 0-6 fg. 9-0 Raptors run to start the game, all from Lowry and DeRozan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game 5. Still no answer for their D. Difference today is that DeRozan and Lowry are playing well.

Heat also forgot to show up. Raptors killing Heat in the effort categories.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, this is as bad as it gets. As many fouls as points in the quarter so far.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't watch anymore. This is an insult to people who love basketball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lowry/DeRozan going nuts. We are turning it over, missing shots, or fouling. Horrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Has anyone seen Luol Deng? Haven't seen him since Game 7 of the Hornets series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-18 after 1

Awful start. Heat offense again relying on a ton of one on one. And on D, having a hard time rebounding.

Need the Dragic from the 1st couple of games to show up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just when we said we need someone to step up, Dragic/Deng/JJ go a combined 0-11 in the first quarter. Cheers guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730557555966128130Not winning this series if this doesnt turn around fast.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ made a 3!!???


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joe Johnson doesn't fit on this team. I knew what we saw in the beginning wouldn't last. His ego was not going to let him play without the ball and be the floor spacer. The coaching staff killed the ball movement and pace that this team had going and gave him more dribbling freedom. Even Wade probably can't play the pace necessary in today's game but you can at least accept that he is Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If this team had a strong coach and an offensive identify, Joe Johnson would be spotting up and shooting on the catch. Goran would do the dribbling in the half-court. The team would run on every miss. Those things should all be rules.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lowry getting hot. This is not good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't seem to get this lead below 8/10.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Now Biyombo is pulling Usain Bolt crap on us. EAD mate.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Back to 15 point deficit again. This sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade comes back in and is going half speed...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Now Biyombo is pulling Usain Bolt crap on us. EAD mate.


You know, he's just a young, immature 23 yr. old (sarcasm).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fuck this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo goes small. Hasnt worked. 

Gerald Green checks in. 11 different players have played. Game 5 and this coaching staff still has no answers on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-45 at the half

10-0 run to end the half for the Heat. Dragic finally looked like the player from game 7 and game 1 of this series. 

Should not be down 10 right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Goran woke up. Thank god.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just can't get this lead down to 4-5. Stuck in the 9-10 range.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat getting so many good looks to start this 3rd, but missing them. Had it down to 7, now back down to 11 as DeRozan is not missing his long J's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DeRozan already taking a giant dump on us this quarter. Get Justise in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat getting so many good looks to start this 3rd, but missing them. Had it down to 7, now back down to 11 as DeRozan is not missing his long J's.


Thought the same W2B - had a ton of great looks there after Wade opened with the 3, and none of them would go down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Deng is being such a POS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO my court Green. Such a scrub!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish we could rebound huh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Left Wrist injury for Deng, apparently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> GTFO my court Green. Such a scrub!


1st half, Winslow and TJ over Green. 2nd half, Green over both. Spo throwing shit against the wall and seeing what sticks at this point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now DeMarre Carrol down in looks to be serious pain.

The Cavs are so gonna destroy whichever beat up team they face.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Those 2 missed free throws by Wade hurt pretty bad there. We're screwed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

75-62 after 3

Raptors were pretty terrible in the 3rd, yet grew the lead by 3. Shows how even more terrible the Heat were. This series is setting basketball back a few years..

So many good looks, so many terrible misses for the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat staying small. Raptors bring back Byombo. Heat have to hit shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Deng out for the rest of the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant get a crucial rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deng xrays inconclusive. Out for game. 

Might be out for the rest of the playoffs if there is a break or fracture...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Cant get a crucial rebound.


The trade off has to be the Heat hitting shots over their bigs on the other end. But the Heat havent been able to hit outside shots all series.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade or bust? Probably need to go to it at this point


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wonder if the Raptors would take the big gamble of resting DeRozan for game 6 if they win tonight? Because that thumb is not getting any better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This possession after the timeout is huge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Winslow turns it over. That's more on TJ though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat need stops, rebounds and no fouls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ waking up by taking PP off the dribble.

Just can't get a stop


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did TJ actually foul DeRozan on that fadeaway?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5pts, 3 minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Would just like to take a minute to say, Justise is currently playing the 5.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad foul by Wade on that....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh Goran....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FFS...what a junk shot by Lowry


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dagger 3 by Lowry. 

Wade or bust for the Heat. But Wade passed it to Dragic who then turned it over. Then the dagger 3 by Lowry.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Dragic TO was an absolute killer


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> FFS...what a junk shot by Lowry


Raptors will always let you back in the game because of how much Lowry and DeRozan rely on the long J's. Its why this series has been so frustrating. Heat havent been able to capitalize when those two have been off.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And they've been off a lot. Problem has been so have Deng, JJ and largely Dragic too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 99-91

Heat played absolutely awful for 3 quarters. Have no one but themselves to blame for this one. 

Wade tried his hardest to again lead the Heat back in crunch time, but Lowry and DeRozan >Wade alone. 

It'll be interesting Spo does the next game. Stay big or start small? Might not have Deng. 

Heat averaged over 107ppg after the all star break. They are under 94 in this series. Just 91 tonight. 

Elimination game on Friday.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Think he will start McBob, and then play Haslem/Winslow at the 5 if Deng can't go.


----------

